# Joe white pale malt



## rockeye84 (4/5/16)

Any one seen this grade of Joe white base? a mate gave me another 50kg sack, all ready got thru first 50kg. Seem to make better beer that JW pils or trad ale imo.

[attachment=88405:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1462359484.392658.jpg


----------



## Bridges (4/5/16)

If he's giving them away I'll take one!


----------



## rude (4/5/16)

Hey Rockeye where abouts are you I'll have one too please


----------



## Dae Tripper (4/5/16)

Everything tastes better when it is free!

I pains me, but I can even drink Bundy cans when they are free. Just...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/5/16)

Is there a difference? I'd take it as the profile of their traditional malt. Good working base malt etc.

Free? :huh: (puts hand up)


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/5/16)

How old is it?


----------



## rockeye84 (5/5/16)

Not sure how old, still tastes pretty fresh, it's not completely free, gotta slip me mate a couple of 19l kegs of brew, but still a pretty good deal. 

So no ideas, can't even find reference to it on JW website, perhaps it's a custom malt for a brewery?


----------



## wessmith (5/5/16)

More likely an export malt for one of their Asian customers. 50kg bags are usually export only as us wusses here in Australia aren't strong enough to handle them (according to WorkSafe....)

Wes


----------



## sp0rk (5/5/16)

To be honest I wouldn't even take a freebie...
My current bag of JW Ale will be my last
Changing over to Euro malts and Gladfield/Voyager/Etc only from now on (now I can finally afford it)
I've had nothing but efficiency problems, Diacetyl troubles with both the pils and ale (even with D rests) and just generally dissatisfied with it
Here's hoping Coopers do base malts as well as the spec malts they're rumored to be releasing once the maltings are built


----------



## GalBrew (5/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> To be honest I wouldn't even take a freebie...
> My current bag of JW Ale will be my last
> Changing over to Euro malts and Gladfield only from now on (now I can finally afford it)
> I've had nothing but efficiency problems, Diacetyl troubles with both the pils and ale (even with D rests) and just generally dissatisfied with it
> Here's hoping Coopers do base malts as well as the spec malts they're rumored to be releasing once the maltings are built


I much like you will be swapping to Gladfield once I burn through my last bag of JW. Efficiency problems yes, but I've never had a diacetyl problem with either JW pils or TA. I would imagine that is more due to your yeast handling and fermentation profile.


----------



## sp0rk (5/5/16)

GalBrew said:


> I much like you will be swapping to Gladfield once I burn through my last bag of JW. Efficiency problems yes, but I've never had a diacetyl problem with either JW pils or TA. I would imagine that is more due to your yeast handling and fermentation profile.


I've tried a huge range of fixes suggested by homebrewers and pro brewers alike and it seemed to vary from bag to bag
Possibly I was getting a shit batch every now and then
Mind you the diacetyl problems were only really noticed by BJCP judges, I didn't notice it all that much myself


----------



## GalBrew (5/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> I've tried a huge range of fixes suggested by homebrewers and pro brewers alike and it seemed to vary from bag to bag
> Possibly I was getting a shit batch every now and then


I think you hit the nail right on the head there. Variability is a big issue with JW.

I've been told the pros are not a fan due to the variability in grain size which makes milling difficult, leading to low mash efficiency. I guess if you are a mega brewer that pulverises the grain to dust it doesn't matter, but you are aiming for a traditional crush it is a bit hard.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/5/16)

I always preffered BB malt

That stuff could convert goat piss into gasoline


----------



## TonyF (5/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I always preffered BB malt
> 
> That stuff could convert goat piss into gasoline


You just solved the world's energy problems!


----------



## rockeye84 (5/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> To be honest I wouldn't even take a freebie...
> My current bag of JW Ale will be my last
> Changing over to Euro malts and Gladfield/Voyager/Etc only from now on (now I can finally afford it)
> I've had nothing but efficiency problems, Diacetyl troubles with both the pils and ale (even with D rests) and just generally dissatisfied with it
> Here's hoping Coopers do base malts as well as the spec malts they're rumored to be releasing once the maltings are built


my local micro exclusively uses Jw malts and makes great beer. 

Don't get me wrong Jw isn't my preferred base, but I'm finding this unknown batch of Jw pretty decent! mash Efficiently pretty consistent. ~90%


----------

